# New Holland lS-55 issue



## Fredster (Jun 12, 2011)

I just picked up a clean used LS-55 with attachments. I road tested it and was very satisfied on the sellers flat property. When I got it home I was doing more extensive mowing, and when going up a longish but not steep grade, the unit slowed and then would almost stop. It seems to surge, lurch and maybe cavitate. Is there an oil check or filter for the hydrostat system? Maybe it needs oil or a new filter? I previously had an older Wheel Horse which did have a hydrostat oil dipstick and filter.
Thanks for any help
Fred


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like a fluid level issue. If you plan on keeping this unit, I'd be shaking out a manual for it. Otherwise, there should indeed be a dipstick and or a sight glass by the rear end.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Is that unit a shaft drive or belt drive for the transmission? If its a belt drive, check the belt. We get that same condition all the time at work, and 99% of the time its a burned or loose belt. Also check the idler pulleys for wear. Sometimes putting a new belt on doesn't fix the problem because the idlers are so worn out.


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

My Toro 266-H tractors have little tank ahead of the steering wheel under the hood where you add fluid. I don't know what type of fluid to use. Don't add until you know what type of fluid. Hopefully it doesn't have a bad hydro transmission. Early models had the Tuff Torque K61. Toro wants $1900 for a new K61. Later Toro 260 series (same as NH LS series) had a different brand of hydro transaxle. There is a new never used hydro for a Toro 265-H on ebay ending thursday.


----------

